# What to do my fish is ill



## Wolf121 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a fantail goldfish and i thought it had swimbladder problems as it has the signs such as floating and unable to stay upright in the water and struggles to swim down. It used to occasionaly sink and some times it would be relitivly ok so i thought it was air gulping. I have tried holding the food under the water and feeding it peas, i even bought a swimbladder treatment but nothing appears to be working and it is geting worse and i dont know what to do. It now spends all of its time on its back at the top of the tank but is still alive and i dont know what to do has anyone got any ideas. Please i dont want it to die. (i refered to her/him as it as not sure whether male or female)


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

When you say air gulping do you ean gasping at the service.


----------



## Wolf121 (Mar 24, 2012)

No when i say air gulping i mean when they go to the surface to feed on the flakes it sucks in some air when getting the flake. Which gives it swimbladder problem symptoms.


----------



## Wolf121 (Mar 24, 2012)

Please has anyone got any ideas what i can try please i dont want to lose my fish. =[


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

Wolf121 said:


> No when i say air gulping i mean when they go to the surface to feed on the flakes it sucks in some air when getting the flake. Which gives it swimbladder problem symptoms.


Ok have you got anything to give the fish oxygen. one cause of swim bladder problems is over feeding.


----------



## Wolf121 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah i know its not over feeding as i feed it once a day with a small pinch of flake food and i sometimes miss the odd day so that ime not feeding it every day.
I dont have an air pump. Its breathing normally just floating, at the moment its the right way up in the tank.
I read on the internet on some fish site that you can stick a pin into its swimbladder but i am deffinately not doing that.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

Wolf121 said:


> Yeah i know its not over feeding as i feed it once a day with a small pinch of flake food and i sometimes miss the odd day so that ime not feeding it every day.
> I dont have an air pump. Its breathing normally just floating, at the moment its the right way up in the tank.
> I read on the internet on some fish site that you can stick a pin into its swimbladder but i am deffinately not doing that.


Ok you need to buy an air stone or airator I had an airator with a blue light released oxygen for the fish also see about getting real plants. I wouldn't stick a pin in it's swim bladder either. Are there any signs of bloating.


----------



## colley614 (May 12, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm new on the forum and have been asking advice about Kittens. How is your fish? First things first you need to stop feeding flake. Go to your lfs (local fish supplies) and get some sinking pellets but first I would fast it for a few days. Please let me know if this fish is still alive and I will try and help you!


----------



## Wolf121 (Mar 24, 2012)

Right i will get an air stone when i can although i am short on money, how much are they usually and is pets at home a good place to get one? And ime not so keen on the idea of real plants as i was told they can be hard to look after.


Ile also get some pellet food for it. I have already tried fasting it and it didnt work.
Thankyou i will let you know how it goes.


----------

